# Issues with Spanish Made 12G DBL Barrel



## tom_the_hunger (Nov 17, 2010)

Greetings,

I have a 12g Spanish made Double Barrel shotgun. The issue that I'm having is this:

Once I load the gun, and shoot it, it takes an incredible amount of force just to open it up for reloading. It's stuck and at this point it takes 2 people to get it to breach.

Does anybody have an experience like this or a possible solution?

Not sure if the gun ever worked, or if I'm just missing something simple.

Thanks so much!

Tom The Hunter


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

With no luck getting an answer here, visit http://www.shotgunworld.com. There are gunsmiths and very knowledgeable shooters who visit SGW regularly.

When you post your question, give the manufacturer, the model number, and the gauge of your gun. You will probably need a fine, flat grindstone to fix the problem. A better idea might be to take your gun to a good gunsmith if you have one available.


----------

